# Need cpt code for aspiration of hematoma



## MsMaddy

My doctor did a aspiration of left elbow hematoma. Can anyone tell me what is the cpt code for that? 


Thanks in advance

MsMaddy


----------



## EARREYGUE

look at 
10160  
Puncture aspiration of abscess, hematoma, bulla, or cyst


----------



## grossap

Isn't this code for a skin hematoma? My doc did needle aspiration w/ ultrasonic guidance of a hematoma on pt.'s gastrocnemius. The only code I can find for this tx is an i&d which is inaccuarate. Would 10160 work for muscle hematoma aspiration as well?


----------



## MMAYCOCK

CPT allows an additional code for the fluoroscopic guidance- the note says "If imaging guidance is performed, see 76942, 77012, 77021


----------

